# Can't update from 8.3-RELEASE/i386



## fmw (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello,

I had postponed this indefinitely because I had got a similar error before.  :r 

Anyway, trying to upgrade from 8.3-RELEASE to 8.4-RELEASE gives me the following:


```
stromfresser# freebsd-update -r 8.4-RELEASE upgrade
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.3-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 3 metadata files... failed.
```

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 7, 2014)

How about cleaning up anything that's been left behind with `rm -r /var/db/freebsd-update; mkdir /var/db/freebsd-update` and trying again afterwards. Alternately move it to another directory in case you need the rollback files later on.


----------



## fmw (Jun 14, 2014)

I dimly recall that I've had to do this before. I should probably do this more frequently... Thanks bunches!


----------

